# Males, neutering and females.



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Just a few questions.

If you neuter male mice can they be introduced to a group of females?
How much is it in the UK to get a male neutered?
Will a male mouse smell less if it is neutered?
How old can a male mouse be neutered?

Anything you think I have missed?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
A common age for neutering bucks is beyond ten weeks,but more important is the weight.It should be about 30 gramms.
Neutered bucks didn't smell anymore and they stop marking their territory.
In most cases an introduction to females is no problem if you take the normal introduction rules in mind.
After the operation you have to wait four weeks cause there are still active sperms.
During that time it's the best to keep the boys on paper hand towels that the wound can heal fine and didn't get infected.
The price for neutering bucks in Germany is about 60 Euro,50 Pounds.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you so much that is very helpful


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

AnnB has had some of there bucks done and there in the uk so worth asking her how much she payed and who she used.
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1463


----------



## Nicola (Jul 8, 2013)

Usually, neutered male mice won't scent mark as often. It's not guaranteed though. It all comes down to the mouse in the end. 
Prices differ from vet to vet to location to location, you're looking at around $60-$100.

Make sure you have a very reputable vet do the surgery, I have heard far too many stories of male mice having the area between their testicular sacks and anus ripped s Yikes). It might be a good idea to have a talk through about the procedure and risks with your vet. There is a rare chance of the testicles growing back after the neuter (It's extremely rare, but it has happened). 
After the neuter, make sure you keep them separate for 2-3 weeks. This will give him time to heal after the neuter and make sure all remaining sperm die out.
Good luck with the neuter.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I think I've managed to give answers to most of the questions by PM but I just wanted to say that although all my mice came through the operation successfully, it's as well to bear in mind that any operation has risks and I would only chance the op with young, healthy mice in order to minimise the risk.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone, It's good to know the options as I would hate to pass on a buck if it was exactly what I wanted.


----------

